
Nobel prize in economics awarded to Richard Thaler - rexercises
http://www.kva.se/en/pressroom/pressmeddelanden/ekonomipriset-2017
======
FabHK
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15432617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15432617)

